# homelite trimmer



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

I acquired a homelite trimmer o/t 2063512 it starts up and runs and then dies. When I try to start it , it runs on 1/2 choke for a few seconds. It sounds as though it never reaches the top idle speed. Could it be a plugged exhaust screen or would a new carb kit do the trick?
Thanks for any input.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would venture to say it's very likely a carburetor issue. Could be stiff diaphragms, or possibly a bad fuel lines. These are not high end units, and also can have loose cylinder mtg screws, carburetor insulator mtg screws, and crankcase cover mtg screws. If you can keep it running on partial choke, then you can spray some carburetor cleaner or brake parts cleaner around the mounting areas and listen for a change in the way it runs, this would indicated an air leak.


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

when it is cool, it starts and runs just fine , then when it "heats up" is when I start having the issues of it running a little on 1/2/ choke, there is a small amount of fuel leaking from somewhere, I haven't looked for it yet. Would the cap have anything to do with it ?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> I would venture to say it's very likely a carburetor issue. Could be stiff diaphragms, or possibly a bad fuel lines. These are not high end units, and also can have loose cylinder mtg screws, carburetor insulator mtg screws, and crankcase cover mtg screws. If you can keep it running on partial choke, then you can spray some carburetor cleaner or brake parts cleaner around the mounting areas and listen for a change in the way it runs, this would indicated an air leak.


I agree with 30yr. Check the recoil area, often a leak source on the 25cc Homelite motor. Although there could be a carb. issue but symptom describes a leak only present when hot.


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

Went out this morning and tried to start it. It wouldn't even start after a few tries, it started ran for about 2 seconds and died. any more ideas?


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

Recycle?Donate?
This usually helps lower my blood pressure in cases like this.
Here's to hoping you have a good sense of humor.:wave:


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Agree with Don. I have recycled a few Homelite trimmers to keep tools from flying due to frustration!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

As everyone else has said,these are pretty much disposable machines.Have you checked compression and found that it is above 90-100 psi?If lower,then the cylinder is probably scored or the piston ring is stuck in it's groove from carbon build up.Here is a link to a Homelite leaf blower repair manual with the same type of engine as your trimmer.The trouble shooting and repair sections could\should apply to your machine.Hope this helps.

http://parkinlube.com/pdfs/Homelite Blower Service Guide ST01372 12-11-1998.pdf


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

Compression test shows 90-115.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

how old is this trimmer ? is it the one with the yellow handle ?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you cleaned the carb and put a carb kit in?? Have you found the fuel leak?


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

While I was cleaning the carb, I noticed that the previous owner did not have the throttle cable connected to the throttle correctly. I replaced the cable and it seemed to run a little better. Now trying to find a new throttle trigger for it as the old one (yellow) is cracked.


----------

